# twelve-tone outside of classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any music inspired by Schoenberg experiment in twelve tone, in jazz, rock or metal ect
His the nyc noise-rocker band sonic youth twelve tone , since there atonal for instance.

I took a far fetch exemple of a noise-rock band because i did not had any idea
but i acknowledge even if i dont know jazz that mutch that iit must had occur?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There are plenty of bands in the avant-garde prog-rock genre that use plenty of atonality (Henry Cow, Thinking Plague, Universe Zero, Motor Totemist Guild, etc), but not sure if there are any that use 12 tone.

Ron Jarzombek, an incredible guitarist, uses 12 tone with his technical metal band "Blotted Science".






But now you got me on a search for more!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't remember if Zappa used a row before it, but in 1967 on *Absolutely free* there's a song called *Brown shoes don't make* it with a a twelve tone part.
From 2:12 to 3:03 in the video ("we see in the back of the City Hall mind...")


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Does Milton Babbitt's _All Set_ count?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Thinking Plague does use some 12-tone.

This article points out where they use it on their album "In Extremis"

https://malleusincus.wordpress.com/2010/08/31/genre-defying-bands-part-2-thinking-plague/

In a negative review of the album "A History of Madness", the reviewer has the following to say, "How many 12-tone wankfests can we get through in one album?". Oh well, one person's 'wankfest' is another's (mine) brilliance.

Vocalist, Deborah Perry, also bases some of her vocal lines on 12-tone.

Extreme metal band, Peculate, uses quite a bit of 12-tone in their compositions. Their Wiki page says the following:

"Peculate "combines metal, djent, jazz, contemporary classical, avant-garde, electronic, and experimental music together to create progressive music with punk sensibilities." Much of Peculate's music is composed using the 12-tone technique."

They use growling vocals, so YMMV, but there is also plenty of 12-tone.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PeculateMusic


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill Evans composed T.T.T. (Twelve Tone Tune) and T.T.T.T. (Twelve Tone Tune Two).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Simon Moon the thinking plague in extremis is sooo awesome i want this record its mandatory in vinyl , thanks Buddy you have good taste.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Simon Moon the thinking plague in extremis is sooo awesome i want this record its mandatory in vinyl , thanks Buddy you have good taste.


If you like that album, I'm sure you'll like all of them. There's been some changes in personnel over the years but the standard is constant. (Their "output" is very infrequent).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

gog said:


> If you like that album, I'm sure you'll like all of them. There's been some changes in personnel over the years but the standard is constant. (Their "output" is very infrequent).


They are working on new material right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> They are working on new material right now.


Oh that's great news, thanks!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

It was pointed out to me recently that the dance music for "Cool" in "West Side Story" is twelve tone.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

this one is twelve-tone a la Schoenberg (as opposed to Jarzombek's chord grouping thingy)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I opened this to post Bill Evans' TTTT - "Twelve Tone Tune Two" and found a reference posted. I posted a comment and link on TTTT last week for another thread. It is a great composition and superb jazz trio live performance (Tokyo 1973)


----------

